
Centralized Zone Data Service (CZDS) Policy for .Apple – Apple - aburan28
https://www.apple.com/legal/intellectual-property/tld/czds-policy/
======
wmf
I don't know if this is new, but it sounds like Apple is planning to use the
.apple TLD for something.

